# N.E Area, conn. ri. ma. nh. vt. me.



## BBC co

Starting it up


----------



## SnowFakers

Subbed to this


----------



## unhcp

Can't wait for this season!


----------



## trickynicky17

I'm ready just picked up the new plow last Tuesday


----------



## FordFisherman

trickynicky17;2028664 said:


> I'm ready just picked up the new plow last Tuesday


Looks great!


----------



## abbe

trickynicky17;2028664 said:


> I'm ready just picked up the new plow last Tuesday


More pics of the truck lol


----------



## trickynicky17

abbe;2030542 said:


> More pics of the truck lol


Will do abbe. I have not had the truck very long gotta take some.


----------



## BillyRgn

Subscribed


----------



## AccuCon

Everyone ready?


----------



## BBC co

Pattern Change May Bring Winter Preview to Northeast; More Western Warmth
By Quincy Vagell
Published Oct 11 2015 07:44 AM EDT
weather.com

A shift in the weather pattern across North America will leave some parts of the United States with an early taste of winter.

It looks like a cooler pattern, more typical of late fall or even early winter, will develop from parts of the Great Lakes to New York and New England. This change may even leave some of the higher elevations coated with a blanket of light snow.

Chilly Changes Could Bring Snow to Northeast
After an initial warm start to the week on Monday, with widespread highs in the 70s, a series of cold fronts through the week will allow cooler air from Canada to filter south.

The first wave will bring cooler air for midweek, but it's the end of the week and next weekend that may present the coldest air of the season to the region.

While these temperatures may not be cold enough for snow in most areas, some computer models suggest that parts of the interior Northeast could see some wintry precipitation between Friday and next weekend.

Things can change, but there is growing evidence that, in some locations, the first accumulating snow of the season may be on the horizon. The area we are watching for this potential snowfall includes a swath from the Adirondacks of northern New York to the higher elevations of northern Vermont, northern New Hampshire and northern Maine.

Parts of northern Maine have already seen their first bout of wintry precipitation this season in the past few days. Caribou, Maine, reported a brief period of sleet on Friday, which qualifies as a trace of snow in meteorological records. The National Weather Service said the 138-day period without a trace of snow in Caribou that began May 24 and ended Oct. 8 was the shortest such period on record for that location. A second bout of light snow was reported in Caribou on Sunday morning before changing to rain.

Mount Washington, New Hampshire, also saw its first coating of snow this season Friday into early Saturday.

Thumbs Up


----------



## AccuCon

I better hurry up and get my ducks all in a row


----------



## SnoFarmer

AccuCon;2036860 said:


> I better hurry up and get my ducks all in a row


I agree.......pumpkin:


----------



## GMCHD plower

Finished wiring my sander tonight, only thing left is servicing snowblowers, then helping buddies get stuff finished on their trucks. Whats everyones thoughts on the coming winter?


----------



## BBC co

looking good still cold air mass is dropping on us still, we may not get snow here in ma but still the tide is shifting early. 50 degrees Sunday Monday, nights I seen dropping to 30's iI think


----------



## vortec7622

Truck still needs brake lines and a dipstick tube before winter, I need to get my ass in gear it's SNOWING here in Charlton right now


----------



## abbe

vortec7622;2039047 said:


> Truck still needs brake lines and a dipstick tube before winter, I need to get my ass in gear it's SNOWING here in Charlton right now


Yup I was in Cheshire earlier and it was flurrying on me.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

subscribed


----------



## fireside

That little bit of snow got people thinking not to mention it was 18 this morning. I Got two calls already today about plowing. They were just making sure I was still going to plow them again this year.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Subscribed, stinks I won't be back in the area til December though. Took a semester away at school in Texas. Start the day at 55 and end at 75, but you would think people were going skiing with how they dress in the morning here!


----------



## NHCraigT

Saw the first flakes falling here yesterday. 

Obviously no accumulation, but its got to be the earliest I've seen snow-flakes in these neck of the woods (Southern NH).


----------



## stevejfromRI

Im in... thanks BBC for getting it rolling.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

I think we are going to need another thread for southern new england CT,MASS,RI again. The weather is much different from coastal CT to Northern Maine for example. Weather reports and snowfall maps different as well. Not saying I don't care about whats going on up there but it would just be quicker and less cluttered. This thread can still be useful and a catchall for information.


----------



## AccuCon

Yeah them mountain boys almost need there own thread...The weather varies so much...Good chaps they are though Thumbs Up


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Good luck this winter boys


----------



## BBC co

anyone in the Newton area want a lead 

Hi, it's jess with case management. I was calling to see if you guys would be interested in Newton commercial snow plowing you can call me back at 508. 431 - 6827 Thank you


----------



## SnowFakers

Cold this morning


----------



## theholycow

FYI: I just saw a sign saying MassDOT is looking for big plows.


----------



## F350plower

If your on the coast there's a a big storm system coming in from the south hitting later today and tomorrow. Not sure about moisture wise but definetly a little breezy.


----------



## karimdurham

Following here from Dover, NH


----------



## AccuCon

I spy possible snow and ice activities towards the end of this month (Possible even before thanksgiving)....Don't think it will be any cause for concern on the pavement but it will mean winter is upon us.... 

Talking southern new England...


----------



## SDLandscapes VT

*following*

subscribed from northern VT


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Im close enough to VT so I'm hopping in… and all i've done is pull plows out of the shop, I'm still doing landscaping!


----------



## BBC co

BBC co;2043109 said:


> anyone in the Newton area want a lead
> 
> Hi, it's jess with case management. I was calling to see if you guys would be interested in Newton commercial snow plowing you can call me back at 508. 431 - 6827 Thank you


guy from VT pmd me about this referral in MA, i can't say a all in one thread is a bad idea sure Maine has their own anyway just add to the network

who was it that plows the church on 228 and hight st in Hingham?


----------



## chevymanz28

A cold storm has been consistently showing up on thanksgiving weekend


----------



## chevymanz28

chevymanz28;2054827 said:


> A cold storm has been consistently showing up on thanksgiving weekend




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665976941334421504


----------



## rjk512

Subscribed.

Agreed on separate thread for Southern NE. Anyone hear anything about Monday night - friend of mine said there's a chance, not sure where he saw it.


----------



## AccuCon

We should just make one based on the NOAA NWS Weather Stations that serve Southern North East....NWS Albany, NWS Boston and NWS NY....That covers CT, MA, RI and Parts of NY

NWS Albany
http://www.weather.gov/aly/winter

NWS Boston
http://www.weather.gov/box/winter

NWS NY
http://www.weather.gov/okx/winter


----------



## aclawn

Subscribed:IMO! I see nothing before the 16th.just rain.
-Meteorologist Joe Bastardi:
Winter doesn’t officially begin until December 21, but many parts of the country are experiencing full-on winter already. So is this a sign of a super strong winter coming our way? “I believe this is going to be a stormy winter running from California, into the Gulf of Mexico, and up through the Carolinas. I think it’s tranquil and mild, relatively speaking, across the northern United States on into Canada,” says K-LOVE’s WeatherBell Meteorologist Joe Bastardi. “The further north you go it’s warmer than normal, the further south you go it’s colder than normal so if you’re living in Atlanta and Dallas you’re likely to have a snowier colder than normal winter, if you’re living let’s say in Minneapolis, a warmer than normal winter.”

“We may have a very reluctant spring this year so that winter carries all the way into March and April, especially in the eastern part of the United States.”
Joe’s Long-Range Winter Forecast


----------



## aclawn

"White Christmas"


----------



## CashinH&P

I am in for the season. Finishing fall clean ups this week, then bring on the snow!


----------



## Fisher II

who was it that plows the church on 228 and hight st in Hingham?


I plow it BBC.


----------



## mxer16

*Winter is a no go*

Not looking good Numerous weather outlets are saying we are looking at below normal snow in northeast this year !!!


----------



## CCsnowpusher

Hey guys just wanted to introduce myself. I live on cape cod and I am a foreman at a landscape company. I have a 2004 dodge 2500 cummins with a fisher plow. We plow a lot of residential and a handful of commercial. Other then my truck we have a Mitsubishi flat nose dump with a 9ft fisher and sander on it that we use mostly for the commercial accounts. We have a john deere wheeled skid steer and just got a case track machine. A few years ago we purchased a ditch witch and we just bought the snowblower attachment for that. I have a bunch of pictures I will post. Excited to be on here and get to know you guys. Hopefully it's another good season!


----------



## unhcp

mxer16;2068105 said:


> Not looking good Numerous weather outlets are saying we are looking at below normal snow in northeast this year !!!


That is the outlook this year, probably won't snow till 2016


----------



## aclawn

It is only early December. Remember, 2006-07 had an extremely similar scenario, and many of us know what February was like that year.


----------



## AccuCon

unhcp;2068443 said:


> That is the outlook this year, probably won't snow till 2016


I see what you did there Thumbs Up


----------



## AccuCon

Thoughts?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Where do you get these graphs?


----------



## chevymanz28

AccuCon;2071887 said:


> Thoughts?


Far away. Inside runner. Location dependent. Could be lacking cold air


----------



## chevymanz28

GMCHD plower;2071932 said:


> Where do you get these graphs?


Model runs can't be taken to seriously this far out. I use tropicaltidbits.com.


----------



## AccuCon

chevymanz28;2071959 said:


> Model runs can't be taken to seriously this far out. I use tropicaltidbits.com.


No doubt...But its hope inspiring!!!!! Must stay positive 

For model runs and graphs, use the internet or computer software connected to the internet. hehehe all kidding aside here is some of the links I check:

*Model Runs​*
http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html

http://meteocentre.com/models/models.php?mod=gemglb&map=na&run=00&lang=en

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/ECMWF0.5_0z/ecmwfloop.html

*NOAA - These are for when a storm is pending*​
*Albany office*
http://www.weather.gov/aly/winter

*Boston office*
http://www.weather.gov/box/winter

*NY NY office*
http://www.weather.gov/okx/winter

*Miscellaneous Links​*
NOAA Graphical NorthEast
http://graphical.weather.gov/sectors/northeast.php?element=Wx

Also some good reading on the 540 line
http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/97/

Model run schedule discussion
http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=10865


----------



## chevymanz28

Storm showing up for a possible white Christmas


----------



## vlc

Hope everyone had a great summer! Clean ups are done, equipment is stored away, now I wait while the honey do list grows...


----------



## AlliedMike

from what i see it doesnt get cold till the middle of jan. My uncle in NH has already plowed 3 times i may have to take a ride up there lol . My thoughts are gonna go with the same as last year slow at the start and then look the heck out


----------



## Evil Diesel

I have followed DT at WXRISK. He's down in the VA area but offers a lot of information for our area. He's been pretty spot on for the past few years. He's thinking we'll have a much different second half of winter. I hope so. Bought some new equipment this year and want to use it.


----------



## H.M.R

I hope the snow stays away until atleast January. We have way to much work to do well the weather is nice. Plus none of the plows are really ready yet. (a light out here, and a edge to replace there) 
and of course none of the loaders have the push plates mountes yet.
yikes I dropped the ball big time


----------



## Evil Diesel

H.M.R;2074414 said:


> I hope the snow stays away until atleast January. We have way to much work to do well the weather is nice. Plus none of the plows are really ready yet. (a light out here, and a edge to replace there)
> and of course none of the loaders have the push plates mountes yet.
> yikes I dropped the ball big time


Ur safe for a few weeks


----------



## vortec7622

First winter with my license, figures it doesn't snow.


----------



## AccuCon

Second week of January has some promise....

Would really like to at least get a salt run


----------



## AlliedMike

i just looked at the long range and into jan and its not lookin bad looking like we have a couple of shots


----------



## CashinH&P

AlliedMike;2074351 said:


> from what i see it doesnt get cold till the middle of jan. My uncle in NH has already plowed 3 times i may have to take a ride up there lol . My thoughts are gonna go with the same as last year slow at the start and then look the heck out


Where in NH has he plowed 3 times?


----------



## AlliedMike

CashinH&P;2079022 said:


> Where in NH has he plowed 3 times?


all the way up


----------



## AlliedMike

its still early to call this but looks like monday into tuesday could be something in the making. But it all depends on what the front decides to do.


----------



## unhcp

AlliedMike;2079967 said:


> its still early to call this but looks like monday into tuesday could be something in the making. But it all depends on what the front decides to do.


More talk about this is brewing! I am hearing snow turning to rain.....


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

I have heard from some that the same thing happened in 1978. We had no snow till later in January. Then we got a big storm followed a week or so later by the blizzard. I wonder if there is a way to check to see if this is true or if there were other seasons of late snow fall, followed by a mother nature body slam. I am ready here in the Monadnock region.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

*Monadnock area snow-Richmond, NH forecast-NOAA*

High pressure will continue to build east monday night as low pressure
over the ohio valley lifts north and redevelops off the mid
atlantic coast toward tuesday morning. Mid level over-running will
shift into southern zones by tuesday morning resulting in some
light snow by daybreak across southern new hampshire. Precip type
should be an easy call with plenty of cold air in place and models
trending colder. Some diffs in qpf between ecmwf and gfs...mainly
due to diffs in strength and speed of the associated shortwave
with the ecmwf slower and stronger. In any case looks like
plowable snow for tuesday.

Expect snow to gradually wind down tuesday night as low pressure heads
out to sea. Moist onshore flow will likely keep flurries in the air
through the first half of the night but should see little if any
additional accumulation.

High pressure pushing east through southern canada will keep the moist
low level flow in place over the area on wednesday with
skies remaining mostly cloudy. Should see some moderation in
temps with highs breaking above freezing in southern zones.

Unsettled weather will continue wednesday night and thursday
as another weak shortwave lifts northeast out of the great lakes.


----------



## mwalsh9152

do I really need to head down to the shop and button up the job on my truck that I have been putting off due to work and christmas so I can push snow? I was just outside last night comfortably without a shirt on


----------



## FordFisherman

mwalsh9152;2080961 said:


> do I really need to head down to the shop and button up the job on my truck that I have been putting off due to work and christmas so I can push snow? I was just outside last night comfortably without a shirt on


Better to be ready than scrambling around last minute. Looking like a credible threat for accumulating snow but you know how the weather is.


----------



## V_Scapes

Been watching this threat too. Northern areas will see a better shot for snow. Looking like a decent ice event for us unfortunately.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

*Anyone hearing anything else on tuesday snow in NH?*

Been watching the NOAA report for NH. Nothing really new yet except those great words "first plowable snow"-anyone hearing anything else? Seem's snow late monday night through tues and then icing. Will be nice just to get out there.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=165301


----------



## mwalsh9152

FordFisherman;2081025 said:


> Better to be ready than scrambling around last minute. Looking like a credible threat for accumulating snow but you know how the weather is.


I fully plan to, Im just totally dumbfounded by this potential weather swing.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

mwalsh9152;2081578 said:


> I fully plan to, Im just totally dumbfounded by this potential weather swing.


I totally agree. I was about ready to break out my 77 Trans Am and go cruising.


----------



## mwalsh9152

I got both new fenders hung, and the new radiator support mounts welded on. Just gotta button up the wheel wells and put the bumper and grill back on. That should guarantee us a rain event on Tuesday.


----------



## Iawr

whats the good word for the morning? Can we get a salt run in?


----------



## mwalsh9152

not only did I finish the work in time, I washed the Bronco too, so here is tomorrows forecast


----------



## AccuCon

Looks like will at least be an early morning salt run...


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

Looks like 4-8 inches for us here in southwestern NH, then a sand run. No salt as they feel salt might hurt the little fishes. Lol. It's about time. Now I don't have to talk about stupid plow mount options in my other threads. Good luck to all tomorrow.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

Wow, what a tease this system was for us in SWestern NH. Not enough to plow and we will have to see if we even sand/salt. Seems it will change to rain and simply disappear. So glad I have other income this year. Watch, mother nature will slam us in March when we are thinking garden prep.


----------



## CashinH&P

Dodgesnofiter;2084205 said:


> Wow, what a tease this system was for us in SWestern NH. Not enough to plow and we will have to see if we even sand/salt. Seems it will change to rain and simply disappear. So glad I have other income this year. Watch, mother nature will slam us in March when we are thinking garden prep.


I ended up doing everything today. Im over in the Manchester area.


----------



## mwalsh9152

just took a look at my driveway, total sheet of ice. Be careful out there!


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

CashinH&P;2084647 said:


> I ended up doing everything today. Im over in the Manchester area.


Finally got enough slippery stuff to plow late yesterday. Glad you were able to get out in the Manchester area. I wonder when the next event will be as I have to work out some quirks.


----------



## AC2717

Is there a MA only thread started somewhere that I missed?


----------



## mwalsh9152

nope, just a regional thread


----------



## stevejfromRI

Any thoughts on the Saturday morning possibility of snow?


----------



## unhcp

looks like a rain event


----------



## CashinH&P

Maybe a bit of salting saturday am if your north enough, other then that looks like rain.


----------



## AC2717

rain rain go away, DON"T come back for another day!


----------



## leigh

Took the precipt out of forecast for swct fri night. rain and 50 deg sunday.


----------



## chrisf250

Just a heads up to you guys who leave machines on site, we had two bobcat doors stolen at two different sites this week. Also our local dealer had three stolen too


----------



## ProEnterprises

chrisf250;2089886 said:


> Just a heads up to you guys who leave machines on site, we had two bobcat doors stolen at two different sites this week. Also our local dealer had three stolen too


These ******* scumbags have been doing the same down here too. Its like everyone is praying on machines left on site this year.


----------



## BillyRgn

Anyone ever utilize trail camaras to monitor machines stored on site ??


----------



## mwalsh9152

My sister thought a wedding in Portland in January was a good idea......I knew 6 months ago that I could count on there being snow in the forcast for this coming weekend, and of course I was right. Nothing better than paying someone to beat on my truck for me


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Plowing is more important than your sister...... don't tell my sister I said that lol


----------



## mwalsh9152

lol thats going to be a tough one to explain


----------



## M&M

For any plans I make during the winter I give the old "I'm 100% in unless it snows." I've plowed instead of attending every type of event. Quick story. My wife and I rented a house with another couple over T-Day 2 years ago down in Hilton Head for the week. I went down the saturday before t-day with my buddy because our wives couldn't get out of work until the tuesday before t-day. Snow creeped into the forecast and I had to fly home when she was flying down. We had a layover in the same airport at the same time. Had a quick couple of beers with her in the airport and I flew north and she flew south. Very strange "vacation" together. Although I was able to play 3 rounds of golf down there so all was not lost.


----------



## leigh

mwalsh9152;2093583 said:


> My sister thought a wedding in Portland in January was a good idea......I knew 6 months ago that I could count on there being snow in the forcast for this coming weekend, and of course I was right. Nothing better than paying someone to beat on my truck for me


Happened to me also.Niece picked late feb last year,up at one of the casinos.It was snowing during ceremony and reception,had a terrible time,only a couple of drinks,had this awfull feeling of impending doom!Only an inch in Mystic,left in middle of night and got back to swct to 7" of wet snow,with 3/4 of crew still at wedding site in no hurry to get back,glad it was a sunday!


----------



## mwalsh9152

M&M;2093847 said:


> For any plans I make during the winter I give the old "I'm 100% in unless it snows." I've plowed instead of attending every type of event. Quick story. My wife and I rented a house with another couple over T-Day 2 years ago down in Hilton Head for the week. I went down the saturday before t-day with my buddy because our wives couldn't get out of work until the tuesday before t-day. Snow creeped into the forecast and I had to fly home when she was flying down. We had a layover in the same airport at the same time. Had a quick couple of beers with her in the airport and I flew north and she flew south. Very strange "vacation" together. Although I was able to play 3 rounds of golf down there so all was not lost.


two years ago the same sister gave my wife and I a night away for a christmas gift. I ended up having to back out of that because of snow.


----------



## lawn king

*What snow?*

I did not buy any new equipment this season, so why is there no snowstorms?


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Cause I did lol


----------



## unhcp

watch monday, you never know....


----------



## Evil Diesel

Monday is gone. I'm watching this weekend


----------



## Iawr

I took the push plates off the 938g we should be in for a blizzard or 4


----------



## Evil Diesel

Evil Diesel;2096025 said:


> Monday is gone. I'm watching this weekend


I meant next weekend


----------



## mwalsh9152

Evil Diesel;2096025 said:


> Monday is gone. I'm watching this weekend


so much for Monday being gone. Looks like I am going to hit my trigger, just gonna wait an hour or two until it stops. Help recoup some of the money lost spending the weekend in Maine for my sisters wedding. payup


----------



## TPCLandscaping

We had 3" here...I'm just getting done


----------



## NHCraigT

Could be getting a big one this weekend = Friday-Saturday-Sunday.

Keep an eye on the weather forecasts.....


----------



## mwalsh9152

NHCraigT;2097527 said:


> Could be getting a big one this weekend = Friday-Saturday-Sunday.
> 
> Keep an eye on the weather forecasts.....


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Hope we get something this weekend.Sure could use some plow time.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Evil Diesel;2096025 said:


> Monday is gone. I'm watching this weekend


Definitely thought today was going to be nothing. I was too worked up on what I was hearing about this coming weekend!!!!


----------



## Evil Diesel

Should be a good one


----------



## ProEnterprises

Evil Diesel;2098004 said:


> Should be a good one


Where are you located?


----------



## Evil Diesel

ProEnterprises;2098009 said:


> Where are you located?


MA. Norfolk county


----------



## mwalsh9152

I guess its time to get moving on my counter weight plan. I hate having ballast in the back of the Bronco with no real way to secure it, so we are going to throw together a 3-400lb hitch mounted setup. 

I love welders that do everything I want as long as I buy them dinner. Billy, do you work for pizza?


----------



## lawn king

We got a decent push on 5 inches in hingham yesterday, more forecast for saturday!


----------



## AC2717

early estimates are a foot or more, according to weather channel, what do our more accurate experts say here?


----------



## Iawr

my weather app just dropped it to 1-3" overnight.
I know it is still very far out but come on!


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

AC2717;2098368 said:


> early estimates are a foot or more, according to weather channel, what do our more accurate experts say here?


 Depending on the track I heard the potential for Three Feet Here!


----------



## leigh

RIRAM2500HD;2098595 said:


> Depending on the track I heard the potential for Three Feet Here!


Are you in the mid atlantic? This thread is for us new Englanders,hit the road reb!


----------



## ADMSWELDING

mwalsh9152;2098162 said:


> I guess its time to get moving on my counter weight plan. I hate having ballast in the back of the Bronco with no real way to secure it, so we are going to throw together a 3-400lb hitch mounted setup.
> 
> I love welders that do everything I want as long as I buy them dinner. Billy, do you work for pizza?


I work for 4 kids!!!


----------



## mwalsh9152

ADMSWELDING;2098615 said:


> I work for 4 kids!!!


do your kids like pizza by chance? lol


----------



## F350plower

Quite jealous. Wife gets to enjoy(my words not hers) my new plow rig for the the first time doing the driveway while I'm deployed. Here's to hoping the snow is still falling when I return home.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

leigh;2098613 said:


> Are you in the mid atlantic? This thread is for us new Englanders,hit the road reb!


NOAA says looks better now


----------



## PLOWMAN45

RIRAM2500HD;2098595 said:


> Depending on the track I heard the potential for Three Feet Here!


----------



## theSnowMiser

*Overblown forecast*

This thing has been overblown and already downgraded, I think we'll end up with an inch and some rain. I hope I am wrong. My seasonal prepays are keeping me hanging on by a thread... Although first snow last year was Jan 22, am I right?

I had a customer ask for a refund in January last year because he had prepaid for the season, never heard him ask again after February...

PS Anyone near Cambridge need LandScapers Choice Icemelt, Hit me up I could get rid of 50-100 bags


----------



## BillyRgn

Out to sea


----------



## rjfetz1

theSnowMiser;2099091 said:


> Although first snow last year was Jan 22, am I right?


According to my records We had snow on Nov. 26th last winter, then Jan 9th, 18th, 24th, Blizzard on 27th, 4 more in February.


----------



## fireside

rjfetz1;2099096 said:


> According to my records We had snow on Nov. 26th last winter, then Jan 9th, 18th, 24th, Blizzard on 27th, 4 more in February.


What blizzard did ct have on the 27??? Are you talking about new London 2' of snow? If so not a blizzard just lots of pennies from heaven


----------



## ramair2k

Weather channel has my area (medford) at 1-3". LOL the predictions for this storm are all over the place.


----------



## rjfetz1

fireside;2099114 said:


> What blizzard did ct have on the 27??? Are you talking about new London 2' of snow? If so not a blizzard just lots of pennies from heaven


They called it a blizzard, i got 8".


----------



## AlliedMike

this storm is in fact all over the place. From the latest trend there will be a plowable snow for all of ct and ri. Depending on how much falls is where the question is. The lateste models show the storm shifting northwest. But its still wed and a few days away. From what i was told this morning all if not most of ct will see a wide range of accumulating snow with the most in southern ct


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

lol those are last years but we can hope


----------



## BBC co

this is latest i seen so far


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Iawr

and its goooonneeee


----------



## aclawn

http://bit.ly/1nngFhm


----------



## PLOWMAN45

is that last years stuff ?


----------



## leigh

I there a betting site for weather? If not can we start one?


----------



## abbe

I call ots. Big joke, maybe 2-4"


----------



## Avalanche 2500

leigh;2099517 said:


> I there a betting site for weather? If not can we start one?


I BET IF, ???? The PATS. WHERE AT HOME THIS WK. in heavy snow????
it's a sure win!!! BUT NOT GOING TO THAT WAY DUE TO LESS OF A
STORM ????


----------



## stevejfromRI

leigh;2099517 said:


> I there a betting site for weather? If not can we start one?


That's an excellent idea...

Not that Rhode Island is the sort of state that would promote gambling..


----------



## stevejfromRI

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/snow-storm-travel-disruptions-aim-for-nyc-dc-boston-philadelphia-friday-saturday/54870622

Still calling for 6-12 on accuweather for us in southern NE

Are you giving odds Leigh??


----------



## leigh

stevejfromRI;2099816 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/snow-storm-travel-disruptions-aim-for-nyc-dc-boston-philadelphia-friday-saturday/54870622
> 
> Still calling for 6-12 on accuweather for us in southern NE
> 
> Are you giving odds Leigh??


I think by fri evening all should lock in our guesstiments for our areas,we''ll see who gets closest.This is a tough one though,they changed totals while I made a cup of coffee lol. I'm not to worried,I'm in swct so I'm pretty sure I'll be plowing,unless it's ots


----------



## stevejfromRI

Agreed.. This storm will be a good one for guessing, it seems thats all the Met's are doing.

Ok then, All "bets" in by 9pm?


----------



## Evil Diesel

Guesses should include totals and location.


----------



## leigh

stevejfromRI;2099848 said:


> Agreed.. This storm will be a good one for guessing, it seems thats all the Met's are doing.
> 
> Ok then, All "bets" in by 9pm?





Evil Diesel;2099855 said:


> Guesses should include totals and location.


Sounds good,while we're at it maybe add in our projected score for pats victory over the broncos!


----------



## Evil Diesel

I think scores for the game will be easier to guess than snowfall totals


----------



## stevejfromRI

Evil Diesel;2099872 said:


> I think scores for the game will be easier to guess than snowfall totals


Aint that the truth...


----------



## BBC co

we selling football and snow flake squares now lol

and ya those models were from last year


----------



## BBC co




----------



## AC2717

stop teasing BBC


----------



## Evil Diesel

BBC co;2099971 said:


>


What was that the 1983 storm


----------



## BBC co

this is NOAA


----------



## BBC co

all i want is just enough to go out


----------



## Evil Diesel

BBC co;2099998 said:


> all i want is just enough to go out


Amen brother!!! I plow for my local municipality. I haven't been out yet. I want to play with my new XV2


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

I'll be happy with 4-8" lol


----------



## AC2717

Evil Diesel;2100020 said:


> Amen brother!!! I plow for my local municipality. I haven't been out yet. I want to play with my new XV2


in the same boat, but in a Cat 953 Loader, I don't get called out unless at least 6"


----------



## Evil Diesel

AC2717;2100052 said:


> in the same boat, but in a Car 953 Loader, I don't get called out unless at least 6"


I have an f350 and and f800. I usually get the call around 3"


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

still way out for path change all we need is a little shift 48 hours we know this can go either way still fingers crossed i've gotten out just last storm so could use this like everyone else i'm sure


----------



## BBC co




----------



## AlliedMike

looking like northern ct may not see much but southern ct will get a push


----------



## Iawr

well crap. fingers crossed she comes north. Nees that $$


----------



## abbe

All gone just like the way it usually goes for the hyped up ones


----------



## AlliedMike

Where do you live abbe


----------



## Evil Diesel

I guess there's always hope for next weekend


----------



## AlliedMike

You guys need to relax this thing is moving North


----------



## Evil Diesel

AlliedMike;2100525 said:


> You guys need to relax this thing is moving North


Don't get me wrong. I'll have plows on and ready but all the models kept trending south. The NAM is the only one showing any snow worth talking about for our area


----------



## AlliedMike

I am in contact with a few meteorology people and this is is so big and mean its over powering anything in its way


----------



## Evil Diesel

I hope so


----------



## leigh

Read the latest noaa report and they said exact storm track still could vary but if it varies from current track it would be a move south not north. That's not encouraging. Time will tell.


----------



## abbe

Im in providence. As of right now noaa has us at less than a inch of snow lol. Previously the mass pike was the cutoff. Now even providence is sol.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Models show a northern push


----------



## stevejfromRI

Bernie says 3-6 in providence with the possibility of more if it keeps trending North..


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

stevejfromRI;2100778 said:


> Bernie says 3-6 in providence with the possibility of more if it keeps trending North..


Just saw the 12:00PM WPRI news . It's looking like 3-6 in the Providence area! May even get better! Thumbs Up


----------



## stevejfromRI

OK... so official guess on the weather.... 

7" in Providence

My guess on the Pats vs Broncos

28-24 Pats win... You can never sleep on Peyton Manning, I think he will give us a game...


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Those are good stats!


----------



## stevejfromRI

RIRAM2500HD;2101103 said:


> Those are good stats!


My wife says I need to be more optimistic


----------



## quigleysiding

5 inches in North Kingstown 

10-14 Pats = Win 


Just hope we are done in time for the game .


----------



## Evil Diesel

4" in Sharon,MA 34-17 Pats. No close game here!


----------



## leigh

9 inches in milford ct pats 27 -17


----------



## Iawr

already seems to be coming down harder then they said


----------



## BBC co

lookin good here hope it keeps up


----------



## BBC co

Here's a look at the SPC analysis page, showing a new surface low has developed SSE of Cape Cod. This one will likely predominate going forward.

Those in Southern and Eastern New England....I would say at least 6-8 hours of decent snowfall is quite possible. Of course where the bands setup will determine who sees heavy, heavy snow.


----------



## NHCraigT

0 = zero In Southern NH.

Not even 1 flake.


----------



## mwalsh9152

it really picked up quick here once it got going. Gotta be 4" on the ground now in Wakefield


----------



## Masssnowfighter

NHCraigT;2101763 said:


> 0 = zero In Southern NH.
> 
> Not even 1 flake.


I'm right near the border of CT in western mass and haven't seen one flake yet either. The sun was actually trying to poke out a few times today


----------



## leigh

Masssnowfighter;2101812 said:


> I'm right near the border of CT in western mass and haven't seen one flake yet either. The sun was actually trying to poke out a few times today


One of the few times we got more on the coast than inland guys.Not sure what we got,had some 4' drifts,maybe 10-12"


----------



## kkls2006

Masssnowfighter where in western ma are you located? We are right here in southwick ma on the ct border too....


----------



## PLC1985

I'm right in agawam , ct border too and just a trace here. My residual salt from last Monday took care of everything. Went out this am and everything is dry and clear. Not even enough to eat up my residual salt lots still white. Just spoke to someone from enfield they had 3 inches there


----------



## PLC1985

So close yet so far away


----------



## Masssnowfighter

kkls2006;2102029 said:


> Masssnowfighter where in western ma are you located? We are right here in southwick ma on the ct border too....


Westfield, hey neighbor


----------



## Masssnowfighter

kkls2006;2102029 said:


> Masssnowfighter where in western ma are you located? We are right here in southwick ma on the ct border too....[/QUOTE
> 
> Im sure we know all the same people, I used to hang out with a lot of southwick kids back in the day


----------



## Iawr

Around 5" here last night.


----------



## Evil Diesel

About 6" in Sharon. Nice easy push. Felt good to be out there!


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Got about 4" in stoneham.State called out at 5:30.Dpw called in my truck at 8pm.Was good to get out there thought this was a bust for us up this way.


----------



## Evil Diesel

ADMSWELDING;2102296 said:


> Got about 4" in stoneham.State called out at 5:30.Dpw called in my truck at 8pm.Was good to get out there thought this was a bust for us up this way.


Not really a bust. MA wasn't supposed to get more than 1". The fact that we got called out is awesome!! Bring on next weekend. Hopefully


----------



## AC2717

Was happy I was called out on Saturday at 8pm, got six hours in with the town. Good thing they called when they did, I had literally just sat down to watch the second period of the Bruins game and was three sips into a beer.


----------



## AC2717

I hear another teaser for this Friday??


----------



## kkls2006

Masssnowfighter;2102175 said:


> kkls2006;2102029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masssnowfighter where in western ma are you located? We are right here in southwick ma on the ct border too....[/QUOTE
> 
> Im sure we know all the same people, I used to hang out with a lot of southwick kids back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure we do.... Do you run a landscape company out of westfield?
Click to expand...


----------



## mwalsh9152




----------



## abbe

Pack it up. Maybe a sanding or two but temps are high all next month


----------



## CashinH&P

abbe;2106601 said:


> Pack it up. Maybe a sanding or two but temps are high all next month


Took my spreader out, if I see snow on the ground I might put it back it. Fat lady is getting ready to sing.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

The 4 or 5th we should get something IA is getting a 6-7 inch storm on the 2nd


----------



## mwalsh9152

I gotta put tires on my wifes SUV, I wish I could at least get enough to cover that!


----------



## dchr

mwalsh9152;2106558 said:


>


Right!! Thought this last storm was going to usher in a pattern like last year --guess not. Won't pull sanders yet but pulled plows after washing and waxing. Damn it's not looking good


----------



## aclawn

Everyone throwing in the towel and we still have 2 months of winter left.
The spoil,spill over of last two winter!lol


----------



## mwalsh9152

aclawn;2106858 said:


> Everyone throwing in the towel and we still have 2 months of winter left.
> The spoil,spill over of last two winter!lol


lol, wernt they throwing in the towel before the first blizzard last year too?

I knew it was going to be a light winter with El Nino, but a boy can dream of a few nice big storms mysteriously appearing to help pay off all these christmas bills that have shown up, and maybe a little to help pay for the tires I gotta buy too, right?


----------



## leigh

Still plenty of winter left.I'm about even with where I was last year at this time.No way feb can be like last year.No reason we can't get a couple of storms before the end of feb.And maybe a couple in March.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

I hate to be a party pooper but I looked at the long term forecast for Febuary & it's above freezing every day with some days in the 50's with mostly dry conditions .


----------



## aclawn

Three possible chances of snow,coming between the week of 2/6 & 2/13.''Plimko Time'' next week.
6th & 8th & the 10th could be big.Thumbs Up


----------



## mwalsh9152




----------



## Dodgesnofiter

aclawn;2107541 said:


> Three possible chances of snow,coming between the week of 2/6 & 2/13.''Plimko Time'' next week.
> 6th & 8th & the 10th could be big.Thumbs Up


I too have heard this. Accuweather says something tues/weds of next week. but who knows. Thanks for the update.


----------



## chrisf250

Anybody seeing 1-3 tomorrow night? Not a big deal but I had no idea we were getting anything until early next week


----------



## leigh

chrisf250;2110535 said:


> Anybody seeing 1-3 tomorrow night? Not a big deal but I had no idea we were getting anything until early next week


We've been on this since early am,we're seasoned pros lol http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=164303&page=18


----------



## AlliedMike

leigh;2110620 said:


> We've been on this since early am,we're seasoned pros lol http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=164303&page=18


You stole the same thing I was gonna say lol


----------



## aclawn

MASS on up,ur getting quite a few inches tomorrow ,storm moved west!Thumbs Up
Everyone see snow!The cape is going to get short change,with this westerly move.
00z








06z


----------



## AlliedMike

Eastern ct and central ct looks plowable


----------



## aclawn

SECT area could see 6+ possible snow to hartford of 1-3''


----------



## AlliedMike

aclawn;2110932 said:


> SECT area could see 6+ possible snow to hartford of 1-3''


New data coming in shifting storm west


----------



## AlliedMike

Thus will be a plowable event for eastern ct


----------



## snopushin ford

https://t.co/VXh0lkYAAG

Bernie has it going big tomorrow


----------



## AC2717

figures, I am heading up to NH for the Pond Hockey Classic, DAM IT. Hopefully it stays where it is and I only have a 50% change of missing getting 5 hours in with the local Municipality


----------



## ADMSWELDING

looking good i think 15miles north of boston.


----------



## oldmankent

Man, ground is so soft. It's still 48 degrees here. It's going to be a nasty one if it really ends up snowing.


----------



## CashinH&P

Snowing pretty good in southern NH, 3 inches at my house. Plowed the commercials, waiting for it to start to wind down then going to hit all the driveways. Looks like a full push! I guess I was wrong when I said the fat lady was getting ready to sing.


----------



## mwalsh9152

nice to get out there and make some money! The ground shouldnt be thawed like this in February!


----------



## unhcp

We had about 10 inches down at the NH/MASS border, thumping storm that came down hot and heavy, on to the next one Tuesday.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

unhcp;2112357 said:


> We had about 10 inches down at the NH/MASS border, thumping storm that came down hot and heavy, on to the next one Tuesday.


Yes we got 10 inches in southwestern NH as well. Man does it suck doing gravel drives when the ground is thawed. I see others commenting on thawed ground so I am glad I am not the only one. Teach me to use a 9ft fisher with carbide cutting edge that I use for DOT highways. Way too heavy.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Dodgesnofiter;2112600 said:


> Yes we got 10 inches in southwestern NH as well. Man does it suck doing gravel drives when the ground is thawed. I see others commenting on thawed ground so I am glad I am not the only one. Teach me to use a 9ft fisher with carbide cutting edge that I use for DOT highways. Way too heavy.


doesn't matter what u use. Ground that isn't frozen just peels up


----------



## quigleysiding

Dodgesnofiter;2112600 said:


> Yes we got 10 inches in southwestern NH as well. Man does it suck doing gravel drives when the ground is thawed. I see others commenting on thawed ground so I am glad I am not the only one. Teach me to use a 9ft fisher with carbide cutting edge that I use for DOT highways. Way too heavy.


The mud sucked . Good to get out though .

So where did you get the carbide edge from . Got a fisher that needs one . Getting about 40 hours out of a regular edge .


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

quigleysiding;2112611 said:


> The mud sucked . Good to get out though .
> 
> So where did you get the carbide edge from . Got a fisher that needs one . Getting about 40 hours out of a regular edge .


This truck was a MassDOT truck till last year so it still had the cutting edges, yes more than one, on it. The former owner used a crawler edge for the two ends, a steel cutting edge running the full length and a carbide on top of that one. We would get them from the DOT, usually from larger plows and cut them down. You could also go find a worn out grader cutting edge, since they are big and use one of those. Problem is they make my plow so heavy with the modifications that have been done to it to do highway duty. If I could download a photo I would. I have 10 ft power angle pistons and a dual line(downpressure)lift piston off a Mack. Wing plow is a 7ft and sander is a 3yard. All controlled by central hydraulics. Way to much for driveways.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Dodgesnofiter;2112663 said:


> This truck was a MassDOT truck till last year so it still had the cutting edges, yes more than one, on it. The former owner used a crawler edge for the two ends, a steel cutting edge running the full length and a carbide on top of that one. We would get them from the DOT, usually from larger plows and cut them down. You could also go find a worn out grader cutting edge, since they are big and use one of those. Problem is they make my plow so heavy with the modifications that have been done to it to do highway duty. If I could download a photo I would. I have 10 ft power angle pistons and a dual line(downpressure)lift piston off a Mack. Wing plow is a 7ft and sander is a 3yard. All controlled by central hydraulics. Way to much for driveways.


U think! I would say to much for driveways. Sell me ur central hydraulic setup!!!


----------



## Masssnowfighter

quigleysiding;2112611 said:


> The mud sucked . Good to get out though .
> 
> So where did you get the carbide edge from . Got a fisher that needs one . Getting about 40 hours out of a regular edge .


Atlantic broom out of Taunton Ma sells carbide cutting edges for any plow


----------



## quigleysiding

Dodgesnofiter;2112663 said:


> This truck was a MassDOT truck till last year so it still had the cutting edges, yes more than one, on it. The former owner used a crawler edge for the two ends, a steel cutting edge running the full length and a carbide on top of that one. We would get them from the DOT, usually from larger plows and cut them down. You could also go find a worn out grader cutting edge, since they are big and use one of those. Problem is they make my plow so heavy with the modifications that have been done to it to do highway duty. If I could download a photo I would. I have 10 ft power angle pistons and a dual line(downpressure)lift piston off a Mack. Wing plow is a 7ft and sander is a 3yard. All controlled by central hydraulics. Way to much for driveways.


Thanks for the info.Two of my trucks plow roads .


----------



## quigleysiding

Masssnowfighter;2112776 said:


> Atlantic broom out of Taunton Ma sells carbide cutting edges for any plow


Thanks Ill have to give them a call . Running double edges on them now but they still only last about three storms . Tired of changing them out all the time .


----------



## AC2717

So what are we thinking for tomorrow night?
I missed Friday's but had a great time instead up NH


----------



## jandjcarpentry

IMG_9833.jpeg


----------



## AlliedMike

Looks like the models are trending west


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## quigleysiding

Any idea when this starts ?


----------



## BBC co

guessing between 3-4 for south areas 4 for up here maybe


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Dodgesnofiter

Wonder if they will be way off like fridays storm in the higher elevations of the Monadnock area of NH? Prepare here.


----------



## AC2717

This thing looks like a bust
In Watertown MA now weatherbug showing three more hours if that at 60% chance of snow and now no totals


----------



## mwalsh9152

been snowing for hours, yet there is almost nothing showing on the ground


----------



## Iawr

coming down good in Franklin...but nothing is accumulating.....Going to be a long night of "looking busy"


----------



## BBC co

some totals

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...sary=0&highlight=off&issuedby=BOX&product=PNS


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

Monday NightSnow. Low around 23. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.

This is what I saw for southwestern NH. Followed by sleet changing to rain.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

I see Maine, CT and southern NE have a weather thread but what about us NH guys? I see we have a possible storm coming in Monday, maybe tuesday. Here is what NOAA says-
Another dampening short wave trough is expected to approach later
Sunday night and Monday allowing to relatively weak low pressure
to pass to the south of New England. The latest 00z runs of the
ECMWF and GFS generally concur with how things will pan out
through Monday with a period of accumulating snow, mainly across
the southern half of the CWA. However, it is worth noting that
uncertainty remains high as many GFS and ECMWF ensemble members
show considerable spread in low pressure timing and track.
Therefore, we expect continued bouncing around in upcoming
deterministic runs over the next day or two until the strength,
track, and speed of short wave troughs can be better resolved and
agreed upon. For example, the 00z deterministic GFS dries us out
Tuesday, but the ECMWF has another short wave trough approaching
with a good shot of snow...while the GFS builds ridging. The
bottom line is a low confidence forecast for the Monday- Wednesday
timeframe as far as any wintry weather impacts go.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

On Sunday clouds will start to move in from the west in advance
of a developing system moving up the ohio river valley for Monday.
The trend over the past few days has been to push back the timing
of the storm... with precipitation not moving into our
southwestern areas until very early Monday morning. Expect
precipitation to begin as snow region wide and spread across the
region through the day on Monday. By Monday night the
possibilities expand with the changing storm track. GFS tracks
further inland which has the effect of allowing warm air aloft to
infiltrate through southern maine. With the high pressure for
Saturday and Sunday the cold temperatures are likely to remain
dammed at the surface, so warm air aloft would put a period of
mixed precipitation into southern Maine coastal plain. While a
mixed scenario is one possibility, it is not the only one.
Increasing strength of cold air aloft could also drive the storm
track slightly further south keeping any above freezing
temperatures off shore in teh Gulf of Maine. At this point have
leaned towards a colder solution, in part because of the strength
of existing cold air mass.

The track of the storm will also have an impact on the winds,
with a south track resulting in a more classic nor`easter type set
up with gusts too around 30along the coast. A inland and warmer
scenario keeps the center of the storm over us and results in
lower wind speeds. Have hedged to the stronger winds in keeping
with the colder solution.

The active pattern continues through next week with another
chance for precipitation on Wednesday.


----------



## SPSully

sunday into monday, sleep tuesday, then roll into another event..... Sounds good to me!


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

Snow in the mountains, squalls downwind but...
High pressure will shift offshore on Saturday as a broad area of
over-running forecast to shift in from the west ahead of intense low
pressure moving north through the Great lakes. At this point looks
like snow Saturday going over to mixed precip Saturday night.


----------



## AC2717

what's this weekend shaping up to be?


----------



## GMCHD plower

A **** show.


----------



## AC2717

???


----------



## SPSully

I'm seeing starts early morning Sat (3-4ish) and done by like noon when it switches to rain


----------



## aclawn

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## inconquerable

Bumping this because I didn't see a place to post about NH weather and it didn't really make sense to make a new thread if there's already one out there.

Looks like we're getting a decent amount of snow today... 3-5 in southern NH, then more Thursday and more this weekend. It seems like the snow is finally catching up to us.


----------

